
Oracle Linux - Unbreakable Enterprise Kernel - senki
http://www.oracle.com/us/corporate/press/173453
======
ax0n
I predict this thing lasts no more than 2 weeks before someone finds a way to
break the "unbreakable"

~~~
dekomote
Even so, this would sell like butter. Can't you hear CEOs masturbating over
this?

~~~
ax0n
Unfortunately, yes.

PHB: "We need to get this in here! It's UNBREAKABLE!" IT Guy: "Sir, I assure
you, it's breakable." PHB: "That's not what the shiny pamphlet says." IT Guy:
_Facepalm_

------
zdw
Basically, it's a more-current version of the Linux kernel added to their
distro (which is a clone of RHEL5).

Surprise surprise... the newer kernel has more performance optimizations and
is somewhat faster/featureful.

There are a few new features - see here for more on one of the data integrity
ones:

[http://www.c0t0d0s0.org/archives/6919-About-this-data-
integr...](http://www.c0t0d0s0.org/archives/6919-About-this-data-integrity-
thing-in-Oracle-ULK.html#extended)

~~~
nailer
Yep. And RHEL MRG already includes a 2.6.32 kernel on top of regular RHEL 5.
This probably even uses the same .config file.

------
recampbell
So they have a two pronged approach:

1\. Encourage customers to adopt this kernel to run Oracle workloads. Saying
it's the only "recommended" kernel for Oracle software helps greatly. Oh and
it's 75% faster.

"The Unbreakable Enterprise Kernel is now the only Linux kernel Oracle
recommends for use with Oracle software."

2\. Still "support" Red Hat's older kernel for other ISV workloads (really Red
Hat is supporting it anyway).

"Oracle Linux continues to include Oracle’s existing Red Hat Compatible
Kernel. Customers can choose to run the Red Hat Compatible Kernel if they
prefer strict Red Hat compatibility over a system optimized to run Oracle and
other enterprise software."

Unbreakable Linux didn't really present any huge advantages before. Now it
does. Why wouldn't you choose it now?

------
hvs
Can't the other distros (and the kernel developers) just take these patches
and apply them upstream if they are so wonderful? I'm not sure how having
patches to a GPL'ed kernel gives you a competitive advantage..

~~~
recampbell
RHEL doesn't follow mainline, so Oracle will almost always have a more modern
kernel. As another commenter pointed out, most of the improvments are just
from this one point.

------
sliverstorm
That sure sounds like biting the hand that feeds you. When you are
(essentially) a re-distributor of RHEL5, why on earth would you bash on
RHEL5!?

~~~
recampbell
Because they compete with Red Hat and want to steal their customers. And now
they can claim they have a superior product because they are using a modern
kernel. Red Hat needs to release RHEL 6 ASAP.

------
foobarbazetc
If anyone's interested with PostgreSQL tests on this kernel: TPS is 20% lower
than the stock RHEL 2.6.18-194.11.4.el5 kernel.

------
dekomote
I wanted to start flaming oracle for hurting the IT all around, but somehow, I
lost my words. My response to this would be a solid facepalm.

